# Zebco Omniflex Braid at Walmart



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

...has anybody tried this line yet? I saw it at Walmart for 7 or 8 bucks for a 110 yard spool. All line weights were the same price, including 50 lb test. Opened the box and it seemed like decent quality.

I bought some of the 30 lb test for a bass/striper rod, but haven't spooled it yet. Once this reel gets low, I am going to give it a shot...but I was just wondering if anyone else had also found this and tried it. Opinions?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

There's gotta be a reason that it's got a cheap price. Remember sometimes you get what you pay for and I don't wanna risk losing a Hwag because some cheap braid fails me in that situation. I'd rather spend the little extra dollars and get Power Pro or Berkely Fireline. I hope that when you do try it out that you come back on here and give an HONEST report of how it performed and how you liked/disliked it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

On the other hand, how much do you think it costs them to make pp/fl? Do you think maaaaybe they could be making $11, on that $13 purchase? (or $5.34 on that $6 bag of of gulp). They don't care that they are ripping you off, their goal is to make money. Berkley is like the the Microsoft of fishing, where do you think they get all that money for all the advertising, research to figure out fish taste buds, and to pay all their pro-sponsors?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> On the other hand, how much do you think it costs them to make pp/fl? Do you think maaaaybe they could be making $11, on that $13 purchase? (or $5.34 on that $6 bag of of gulp). They don't care that they are ripping you off, their goal is to make money. Berkley is like the the Microsoft of fishing, where do you think they get all that money for all the advertising, research to figure out fish taste buds, and to pay all their pro-sponsors?


So now you're against Berkely for making money off their products? Doesn't every company in all aspects of this world make money off their stuff? Show me one company that gives away their crap for virtually nothing and I'll show you a defunct company that's no longer in business. That's the goal of owning a business,to actually earn profits for yourself and employees. BTW what did this have to do with the OPs' orginal topic? Atleast I offered an opinion on the stuff but you went "Left'' on the topic.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You insinuated it was crap bc of the price. I gave reasons (I realize I didn't make it clear, but that's what I was thinking)why the price differential perhaps should not be correlated with performance. One of my main rods is a berkley bionix and here is the line I use 95% of the time. I really like that line or I wouldn't have bought a 3000 yard spool. I'm no more against berkely braids than any other brand of braid that costs $13-$15 to respool. I think that is ridiculous. Now that they have cheaper competition and the "novelty" of braids has worn off since they've been out a while now, look for prices of all brands of braid to fall. I'd get what I could too, if I was the CEO, trust me. That wasn't my point. Quite honestly the only two berkely products I'm "against" are their PP/FL (and I'm no more against their PP/FL than any other similar product like suffix braid, etc....that costs $15 to respool) and their gulp (for people who need a "lil extra help" catching fish lol). I've given my reasons on gulp in another thread. Where do you draw the line? When they starting blending fish, adding rubber, then molding uhhhhh "soft plastics" from the resulting compund, is that item still considered a "lure"? I guarantee (read my lips lol)you that in the future BASS will have to create rules for this very reason as more and more "mystery substance lures (ie food)" will be hitting the market in the future from many manufacturers. Do I still think Berkley is the microsoft of fishing? Absolutely. But the only Berkely product I'm not a fan of is GULP. And that has zero to do with the fact that its made by Berkley. If it was made by St. Croix I'd have the same feelings. As mentioned previously I'm against any braid from any manufacturer that costs $15 to respool.
No worries, I start a job next monday, been spending too much time on here ruffling feathers. Haven't had my blueberries lately.


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

...so to answer my own question...I guess nobody has actually used it yet.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Try to ignore them, it will go away eventually.
I've never seen the braided you are talking about at Walmart. Was it a super center? Also, knowing its made by zebco, it May be some Cheep crap, but I may be mistaken, try some and see how it does.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I used it on two poles 50 on a heavy pole and 20 on a light pole both bait casters, also bought 30 pound power pro for a third baitcaster at the same time. alot more line wrap around the end of pole with the 8 stuff, but the power pro dug into the reel and that sucked worse. now didnt getta fish with the lightest 8 stuff because I lost the pole on the first trip.

tht being said I went back to mono. for what its worth I use the omniflex mono for as long as I can remember, higher price lines always gave me trouble.

I would say both braids were about as sensitive as each other.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't comment on the Zebco stuff, but I can attest to the Spiderwire braided being very, very tough line. I'm using their 50lb on my spinning setup. It's only $3 more for a spool (local Wal-Mart had a small sale on it). 

Only drawback, to me, is that my casting distance has really suffered. Before I could EASILY land even a light lure to the other shore without trying. With the braided I have to really wing the bait (a heavy one) to even come close. If I use a light lure, I might get halfway.....if I'm lucky.

This is on a medium Daiwa rod/reel combo. Probably not the "right" line to use a spinning combo, I have no clue. Just bought it because....well....wanted to try it. I hope with my future baitcasting combo I can regain the casting distance. 

If I find this line at a Wal-Mart, I'm going to try it though. Might make for some nice catfish line on light tackle.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

One of my buddy's used it. He didn't like it. Took it off in less then a few weeks


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I used the 50 lb Omniflex braid on a smaller musky rod for a couple weeks. My forte is casting for the big guys. The high number of casts, combined with the abrasion caused by the last eye of the rod when cranking in big baits caused the line to fray. I lost a $15+ musky spinnerbait on a cast...not a snag, not a strike, not a fight, not a backlash...but a normal cast because of this.

I immediately stripped the spool and put on 65 lb Power Pro. This Omniflex stuff may work for live bait fishing or catfishing where you chunk it out and leave it there, but I wouldn't advise using this for any application (if at all) where you do a lot of casting.

There's your unbiased results...sorry Zebco

-Doug


----------

